# Kalimar light meter



## Stratman (Jan 13, 2008)

My father has an old Kalimar Model 80 light meter, and it works as far as I can tell, the needle moves when you press the button, heh, I was just wondering if there is a sight where I might find a PDF of the manual for it? 

 I have never used a handheld light meter, and would love to play around with it sometime.

  Thanks in advance for any help !!!


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 13, 2008)

Depending on how old it is, I doubt it's accurate. Meter a scene with your camera, then the Kalimar. Both should be within a 1/2 stop or so.


----------



## Stratman (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I am sure it is pretty old, probably 70's.. It uses a button cell battery, so i guess it isn't REALLY old. Problem is, I have no idea how to use it, so I can't really "try" it against my cameras meter.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 13, 2008)

It doesn't need to be accurate as such, just consistent.  If it's always 1 1/3 stop low then you can use it with confidence as long as you remember that it's low (or vice versa).


----------



## bango707 (Jan 13, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> Depending on how old it is, I doubt it's accurate. Meter a scene with your camera, then the Kalimar. Both should be within a 1/2 stop or so.



That is providing that the light meter has a spot meter.  The reflectance values could be totally different from the light that is falling on the subject. 

go outside midday and see what it reads. It should be around BDE (basic daylight exposure) f16 at iso 100 with a 1/100 shutter. That might be a bit off depending on where you live because of how intense the sun is there.


----------

